# Lumps under horses jaw?



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

My paint mare has 3 lumps under her jaw. They were there before I got her. They have never caused her any problems, I just thought I'd ask if anyone knows what they could be.
Here's a picture


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you had them checked by a vet ? It could be an injury from along time ago, she may have been kicked or something like that.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Next week hopefully the vet will make it out. I was just wondering if anyone thought it was more of an emergency type thing. I've never paid much attention to it until I was giving her a bath the other day and figured I should get it checked.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

My trainer said sore throat. Sam has one also. I was told it could be an allergic reaction. And not to worry. So if your vet says worry please pm me. My trainer has been in horses for over 30 yrs so I tend to listen to him and watch how he cares or his horses.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

My horse gets them in the summer because she's constantly itching from the flys. Could also be a teeth issue, though. Or an old tick bite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

My best bet is somthing with her teeth. But I have also seen horses with these under their jaw and really all it is a fatty deposit. (well thats what I heard they were...)


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. Makes me feel a little better. Teeth have been checked and are all good, so that's not it. Maybe it could just be a fat deposit. She does have a few of them on her..


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

is your mare a 3 year old by chance??


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope, she's 17.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

